# growth rate



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

does anyone know the growth rate of some of these fish...oscar? dempsey? convict? firemouth?

thanks


----------



## KingGary0 (Feb 20, 2007)

yes. Oscars grow about a half inch every 2 months. convicts, dempsey, and fire mouth grow about an inch ever 4 months


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

King Gary, your fish must have been in horrible conditions. Thats not correct at all. in a proper setup with clean water, an oscar will grow an inch a month, dempseys a little under an inch every two months, convicts and FM's an inch every other month. This is when they are 1-5"for convicts, fm's, and JD's, and 1"-8" for oscars. Sexual maturity slows growth.


----------

